# Alaska Peninsula



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

anyone ever fished the Alaska Peninsula?

intrigued by this iutfitter





__





Alaska Wilderness Safari


This is not your typical Alaska fly fishing lodge. There are no fine paintings, no fancy carpet, few formalities and NO CROWDS... In our remote Alaska Peninsula location you won't fish near fishermen from another lodge your entire week! Literally. Sound nice? It is. What to expect on your week-




epicanglingadventure.com







thank you


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> anyone ever fished the Alaska Peninsula?
> 
> intrigued by this iutfitter
> 
> ...


Now that trip looks amazing!!! Right up my alley!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I researched cold bay many years ago but never went, any of the lagoons over there would be hot for silver action. I was going to go to the joshua green river.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I researched cold bay many years ago but never went, any of the lagoons over there would be hot for silver action. I was going to go to the joshua green river.


My son is saying he wants to go. It’s on the ocean and we can beach-comb as well as fish/hike and they sometimes have whales near offshore. 

I’m almost certain Argentina will get cancelled again. I’ve wanted to hit this camp for 10 years.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I had a friend that fished cold bay. They raved about the trip.

They went for silvers.


----------

